# Heartworm Med Alternative



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

What are people's thoughts on using a premixed solution of Ivermectin instead of traditional heartworm pills?

"Order Ivermectin in a pre-mixed solution from J.R. Enterprises. The cost is $25 for a 65-cc bottle of .05% Ivermectin, which is enough to treat five 20-pound dogs for 26 months. J.R. Enterprises even throws in a measuring spoon! Since this Ivomec and polypropelene gylcol solution is not FDA-approved for dogs, they sell it for experimental purposes only. That said, it works fine, and this is exactly the kind of heartworm preventative medicine used on all dogs all across this country prior to the advent of Heartgard and "the billion-dollar heartworm scam" in 1986."

I got the idea from this blog:
Terrierman's Daily Dose: The Billion Dollar Heartworm Scam


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't take chances with heartworm disease and go with a premade heartworm pill. Living here where heartworm is such an issue it just makes good sense to do this, plus the manufacturer of my heartworm preventive will pay for costs of treatment should the medication fail.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it's great someone finally did this. I think it's safer than what people have been doing for years - either diluting it themselves or not diluting and overdosing. But if people are going to use this they should research it first and realize this is not the same dosage in heartgard


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am not buying it or buying into this - I have a few choice words which I am not posting. 

I stick with the heartworm preventative sold at my vet's office by a veterinarian. Since Interceptor is off the market, I am using Heartgard Plus.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

duplicate post- sorry about that!


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

randomBvR said:


> What are people's thoughts on using a premixed solution of Ivermectin instead of traditional heartworm pills?
> 
> "Order Ivermectin in a pre-mixed solution from J.R. Enterprises. The cost is $25 for a 65-cc bottle of .05% Ivermectin, which is enough to treat five 20-pound dogs for 26 months. J.R. Enterprises even throws in a measuring spoon! Since this Ivomec and polypropelene gylcol solution is not FDA-approved for dogs, they sell it for experimental purposes only. That said, it works fine, and this is exactly the kind of heartworm preventative medicine used on all dogs all across this country prior to the advent of Heartgard and "the billion-dollar heartworm scam" in 1986."
> 
> ...


 I have read this also. Eye opening article thats for sure. My vet actually told me about using ivermectin instead of the expensive pills. When I had more than 2 dogs I did use it. Never had any problems with it.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am a chicken and would not do it. When we adopted Honey way back in 2002 she was heart worm positive and we had her treated. It was hard on her being caged for 6 weeks (she was about 1 to 1 1/2 years old and had to watch 3 other goldens playng and running free.) Was also very expensive. Today, at about 13, she has no problem with s Had used Interceptor til they stopped selling it and now on Heartgard.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I read the complete article, I have nothing to add as I have no experience using Ivermectrin for dogs, only horses.

But as I read the article I kept thinking I wonder what peoples reactions were to Dr. Dodds and her vaccine protocol when she first started recommending it.

More research is needed. I think I remember a prominent forum member use to use Ivermctrin for her dogs, she no longer posts here though.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd do it but my concern would be with having just anyone mix it up. My old vet used to mix it up for the Crested and the Pug, since they are so small. I've never had any issues with it. For the big dogs, I just use straight ivermectin.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> I don't take chances with heartworm disease and go with a premade heartworm pill. Living here where heartworm is such an issue it just makes good sense to do this, plus the manufacturer of my heartworm preventive will pay for costs of treatment should the medication fail.


This, and the heartworm prevention also includes prevention for common intestinal parasites that you would then have to worm them separately for if you use only ivermectin.

I know first hand from fostering for Golden rescue, heartworm disease is no scam. We treat a large number of dogs every year for heartworms, it is hard on the dog, hard on the foster person, and can have complications up to and including death. It is absolutely not worth the risk of an incorrect dosage not adequately protecting the dog.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Actually, ivermectin is also a general wormer. You just have to give a worming dose, instead of the much smaller heartworm dose.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

cgriffin said:


> I am not buying it or buying into this - I have a few choice words which I am not posting.
> 
> I stick with the heartworm preventative sold at my vet's office by a veterinarian. Since Interceptor is off the market, I am using Heartgard Plus.


According to the Novartis site, their Sentinel products include protection against heartworm using the same active ingredient (milbemycin oxide) they used in Interceptor. Sentinel protects against fleas and more varieties of worms than Heartgard, according to their comparisons: Sentinel® Flavor Tabs® | Smart is more protection at a better value.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you, Lucy. 

I used Sentinel for my second golden when it first came out and I did not like the results. He was depressed for a couple of days after each chewable and I still had to use Frontline Plus on him, because Sentinel only sterilizes fleas, does not kill them and it does nothing for ticks. 

BTW, my vet said that Elanco - makers of Trifexis, and Novartis - makers of Sentinel, merged and are pushing out a new Sentinel that is suppose to also kill tapeworms. I will still not use it.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> This, and the heartworm prevention also includes prevention for common intestinal parasites that you would then have to worm them separately for if you use only ivermectin.
> 
> I know first hand from fostering for Golden rescue, heartworm disease is no scam. We treat a large number of dogs every year for heartworms, it is hard on the dog, hard on the foster person, and can have complications up to and including death. It is absolutely not worth the risk of an incorrect dosage not adequately protecting the dog.


Thank you, you took the words right out of my mouth! I also foster goldens in SW Florida. Not only did Dancer have a serious case of Heartworm, she also had every intestinal worm! It was a grueling painful process for her. There is no way I would chance it especially from someone claiming heartworm is a scam. We have more goldens coming in with Heartworm than not. If anything - heartworm prevenative needs to be made more affordable. Jeanie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Tahnee GR said:


> Actually, ivermectin is also a general wormer. You just have to give a worming dose, instead of the much smaller heartworm dose.


I second this! I have 7 dogs... To buy heartgard monthly would literally cost me an arm and a leg. 

I use straight ivermectin got my dogs with no issues. I have talked to many breeders about proper dosing, etc. 

If I had 3-4 dogs, I would still be using heartgard.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

JeanieBeth said:


> If anything - heartworm prevenative needs to be made more affordable. Jeanie
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't understand, that's exactly what is being sold, a cheaper heartworm preventative.


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

I use Ivermectin purchased from Tractor Supply. It was a trick I picked up from volunteering with a rescue. So, so much more affordable. 

Two veterinarians and a veterinary dermatologist were made aware of my use of Ivermectin and none expressed concern - other than suggesting a lower dose when I specifically asked about proper dosage because I knew there was "debate" regarding the dosage needed for preventing heartworm. My foster, who is 1/4 the size of my dogs, is currently taking a much larger, daily dose than my two take monthly. She is being treated for Demodex.

You will need to investigate and do what you feel comfortable with, but I wouldn't dismiss it out of hand.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

As the owner of several herding dogs, I need to interject my PSA.

For some herding dogs, ivermectin can be lethal. 
The MDR1 gene is responsible for breaking down ivermectin, along with several other medications, and excreting it. A mutation in the MDR1 gene allows these medications to build up in the brain, causing abnormal neurological function and/or death.
A blood test will tell you if your dog has the mutation and will be at risk.


----------

